# Tide tables



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive lost my paper tide table for maroochy river or should i said the wife put it in the bed by mistake. Anywho ive been trying to find it one the net with no luck......have any of you guys got a link?


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Magiciik

I go on to the coast watch we site to get tide times

http://www.browniescoastwatch.com/

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I go to http://www.bom.gov.au and click on the Ocean services link to get the tide times.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

This is a forum I followed when I was into kitesurfing. It has good tide and condition charts. http://www.seabreeze.com.au/maps/qld.asp


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Here at work we use a couple of different sites for this information

First is BOM http://www.bom.gov.au/oceanography/

This is our international one http://www.tides.info/

This is a graphical and Text based one that I prefer to use as it is very area specific http://www02.coconet.com:8080/zones/:Australia/

This is a great one for WA, but also includes Moon Phases http://www.oceanoutlook.com.au/

And this one is for Moon Phases past, present and future for those who like to plan trips well in advance http://www.museum.vic.gov.au/planetarium/solarsystem/phases/index.html


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks guys.
I can only get as close as mooloolaba in my search.
Thou its only down the road i know theres a big time diff.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Rik,

I was fishing Maroochydore river on Sunday.
Dead low tide at the mouth was around 8am.
the http://www.bom.gov.au site has Mooloolaba low at 4.49am: Nearly 3 hours different!

I hope someone comes up with a tide timetable for the Maroochydore river.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

hey polylureosis
you fish the maroochy alot?
i know what you mean ive got a maroochy river tide table i got for a local tackle shop, its also says last sunday the tide was low at 10.56 and i know it not right.
ive been out there fishing from the canal outback and the table says high tide at 10.00 but add 1.30 hours on for where i am and at 12.00 the tide still rising.


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Migicrik.

The tide times also differ depeding on how far up the river you acctually are. I know in the Brisbane River (Where I fish regularly) the tide table may say 'High at 7:30 p.m.' for the Brisbane Bar. But as i am much further inland and up stream then the Brisbane Bar I know to add approx. 40mins on top and that gives me a pretty much spot on time everytime.

For the Maroochy River I would take 1min off the Maloolabah tide time. Then add another 20-30mins depending on how far up stream you are. Or you could take your kayak to the Aussie Fishing Park which is on the Maroochy River at Bli Bli and troll around there in the Mixed Species pond I have caught many thumper Bream at that park. As long as you give them some notice that you will be bringing your yak there and you pay what you usually would to fish the park they don't mind.

Troy

P.S. You may want to proof read some of your posts before submitting them  They are a bit difficult to understand.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Rik,

I fish the Maroochy river every couple of weeks.
Usually from the mouth up to Chambers island.

Have been meaning to go further upstream but always find fishy looking spots close to home. Are there any good spots past the bridge?

Sorry Troy - Will have to disagree with the 'subtract 1 min from Mooloolaba time' As I mentioned at the Maroochydore river mouth there was nearly 3 hours difference between low tise and the BOM Mooloolaba low tide. And as you pointed out it would have been further behind up stream.


----------

